# Fire Down Below



## William Clark8 (Feb 15, 2013)

Does anyone remember the year and ship this happened on -
it was either on the esso hampshire or lancashireand I was on board.
It was a Sunday afternoomn and we were watching a movie-
Cheyenne Autumn if I remember correctly when someone put his head in the door and shouted FIRE IN ENGINEROOM. He was told where to go as we were watching a movie. About a half minute later the Fire Alarm went off and there really was a fire. There was a fire in one the the Airheaters for boilers. It was eventually put out (Foam down Funnel
Ithink)After all the panick and running around and fire out the contents of Crew bar was consumed oh the POOPDECK. We eventualll landed
up docking in Beira (Mozambique) for repairs. That was an experience and a half. Went Four of us went ashore to check out Nitelife and
landed up on outskirts in these huts when everything was half the price compared to bright lites. An experience I will never forget.
Especially the workers working in the boiler with their bare feet and
renewing the damaged tubes. They were also argueing and
squabbling over food in the waste bins outside GalleyB\)(Frogger)


----------

